# How to remove win32/nsAnti



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi 

My machine is running on Win XP. Today, I've been getting auto browser pop-up on different sites. I did a local scan using eTrust Antivirus and deleted some identified files. 
After that, I disabled restore and reboot my machine. However, the problem persists.

I have no clue how to remove the virus. Appreciate if anyone can assist!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi 

Thank you for the prompt response!
I've done a scan using HijackThis.exe and attached the log file.

Thanks!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:23:18 AM, on 3/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRpc.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRT.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\IT Connection Manager\SRUserService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\realmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Atiec.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\chianne\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Realtime Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\realmon.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [upxdnd] C:\DOCUME~1\chianne\LOCALS~1\Temp\upxdnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [auto] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Atiec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [System Boot Check] C:\windows\baba.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {62789780-B744-11D0-986B-00609731A21D} (Autodesk MapGuide ActiveX Control) - http://www.can.com.sg/mwf/mgaxctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1136537593940
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - https://emeaselling.partners.extranet.microsoft.com/emeatl/msrdp_3790.cab

O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus RPC Server (InoRPC) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRpc.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Realtime Server (InoRT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRT.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Job Server (InoTask) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoTask.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe" -service (file missing)


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

Download AVG Anti-Spyware

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [upxdnd] C:\DOCUME~1\chianne\LOCALS~1\Temp\upxdnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [auto] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Atiec.exe

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\DOCUME~1\chianne\LOCALS~1\Temp\svchost.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\chianne\LOCALS~1\Temp\upxdnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Atiec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent

Run AVG Anti-Spyware!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch AVG Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# AVG will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close AVG and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav,

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe

double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click 
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open 
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10 
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan 
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders 
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post 
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your 
pc is.

Highlight the portion of the scan that lists infected items and hold
CTRL + C to Copy then paste it here. The whole log with be extremely 
big so there is no way to copy the whole thing. I just need the 
infected items list.

post another hijack this log, the AVG Anti-Spyware log and the Mwav scan log.


----------



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi 

I'm using mwav.exe to scan my PC now. Meanwhile i just want to let you know that i did not managed to fix following 2 entries as they are not listed after scan using Hijack This:

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe

Now I'm prompted with 2 messages whenever the machine reboots. Please refer to the attachments.

I'll post the log again after it finishes scanning and cleaning.

Really appreciate your timely assistance! Thanks!


----------



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's the attachments


----------



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi khazars

I'm done with the scanning. Below is the virus log information:

File C:\PROGRA~1\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4110. No Action Taken.
File C:\PROGRA~1\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4110. No Action Taken.
File C:\!KillBox\Aitef.exe infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\!KillBox\Atiec.exe infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\!KillBox\Atiec.exe( 1) infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\!KillBox\svchost.exe infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Recent\?????(1~17)??.torrent.LNK infected by "BkCln.Unknown" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.
File C:\Program Files\Common Files\Aitef.exe infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Program Files\Common Files\Atiec.exe infected by "Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Flyst.d" Virus. Action Taken: File Deleted.
File C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\winvnc4.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4110. No Action Taken.
File C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\wm_hooks.dll tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4. No Action Taken.

Attached the Hijack This log and the AVG Anti-Spyware log. I'm not able to upload the Mwav scan log as the file size exceeds the limit.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:04:00 PM, on 3/30/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRpc.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRT.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\IT Connection Manager\SRUserService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Realtime Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\realmon.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {62789780-B744-11D0-986B-00609731A21D} (Autodesk MapGuide ActiveX Control) - http://www.can.com.sg/mwf/mgaxctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1136537593940
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - https://emeaselling.partners.extranet.microsoft.com/emeatl/msrdp_3790.cab

O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus RPC Server (InoRPC) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRpc.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Realtime Server (InoRT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoRT.exe
O23 - Service: eTrust Antivirus Job Server (InoTask) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Antivirus\InoTask.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe" -service (file missing)


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

run AVg again and allow it to eaither quarantine or to delete what it finds!

* Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

have hijakc this fix these entries!

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Tencent\Aitef.exe

Download Superantispyware.

http://www.superantispyware.com/

Once downloaded and installed update the defintions
and then run a full system scan quarantine what it finds!

* Double-click SUPERAntiSypware.exe and use the default settings for installation.
* An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
* If asked to update the program definitions, click "Yes". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "Check for Updates". (If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here.)

http://www.superantispyware.com/definitions.html

* Under "Configuration and Preferences", click the Preferences button.
* Click the Scanning Control tab.
* Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked (leave all others unchecked):
o Close browsers before scanning.
o Scan for tracking cookies.
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
* Click the "Close" button to leave the control center screen.
* Back on the main screen, under "Scan for Harmful Software" click Scan your computer.
* On the left, make sure you check C:\Fixed Drive.
* On the right, under "Complete Scan", choose Perform Complete Scan.
* Click "Next" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
* After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "OK".
* Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "Next".
* A notification will appear that "Quarantine and Removal is Complete". Click "OK" and then click the "Finish" button to return to the main menu.
* If asked if you want to reboot, click "Yes".
* To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
o Click Preferences, then click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press View log. A text file will open in your default text editor.
o Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply.
* Click Close to exit the program.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. SUPERAntiSpyware 
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another log, the panda and AVg scan logs!


----------



## chp (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi khazars, below are the logs:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Generated 04/04/2007 at 04:58 PM

Application Version : 3.6.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 3212
Trace Rules Database Version: 1222

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:42:14

Memory items scanned : 219
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 4984
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 45060
File threats detected : 4

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ActiveScan Log:

Incident Status Location

Virus:W32/Deadly.A.worm Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.vir --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	3:36:41 PM 4/5/2007

+ Scan result:	
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\43D6T0UB\mm[1].js -> Adware.Chitika : Cleaned.
:mozilla.24:C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\yscqte1a.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\yscqte1a.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\chianne\Local Settings\Temp\E_4\krnln.fnr -> Trojan.Agent.bjb : Cleaned.

::Report end
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

You should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

Here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

To stop reinfection get spywareblaster from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.Unzip it to a folder!

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into : or click the mvps bat and it should do it for you!

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/resource.htm

Spyware Terminator

http://www.spywareterminator.com/dnl/landing.aspx

In spyware terminator, click real time protection and tick the box to use
real time protection and tick all the boxes except file exceptions shield.
If your confident in using its advanced feature, click advanced and tick
the HIPS box.

If you want to install and uninstall programs it is best to
temporarily disable Spyware terminator and then re-enable it after you
have installed or uninstalled a program as it will create a lot of pop ups asking you do you wish this to happen!

Right click spyware terminator on the bottom right of your status bar and
choose exit.Then tick the box and that is spyware terminator disabled!

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds. Mozilla Thunderbird is also a good 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Another good and free browser is Opera!

http://www.opera.com/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------

